# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Cilat janë provat e ekzistencës së Zotit të Biblës?

## Hipnotizuesssi

Kush jane provat e ekzistences se Zotit te Bibles?
Dhe mos me thoni Bibla... se pastaj do ju them se romani qe lexova sot verteton ekzistencen e Supermanit ne Smallville...



Me falni per gabimin ortografik ne titull.

----------


## Archon

Per nje gje me habitin ateistet mua,me shume flasin per fe sesa flasin vete besimtaret

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Per nje gje me habitin ateistet mua,me shume flasin per fe sesa flasin vete besimtaret


Sepse jemi te alarmuar per helmimin e metejshem te shoqerise...

----------


## Tipiku

> Kusha jane provat e ekzistences se Zotit te Bibles?
> Dhe mos me thoni Bibla... se pastaj do ju them se romani qe lexova sot verteton ekzistencen e Supermanit ne Smallville...


Kush eshte Prova per Mosekzistencen e tij e mos me thuaj Shikimi se edhe Eren se shikon as Ajrin por e ndjen dhe e Konsumon pa te ti nuk ekziston ;mos me thuaj Ngjyra se dhe uji ska ngjyre as shije por eshte baza e jetes ashtu si besimi ai te Rigjeneron.

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Kush eshte Prova per Mosekzistencen e tij e mos me thuaj Shikimi se edhe Eren se shikon as Ajrin por e ndjen dhe e Konsumon pa te ti nuk ekziston ;mos me thuaj Ngjyra se dhe uji ska ngjyre as shije por eshte baza e jetes ashtu si besimi ai te Rigjeneron.


Une nuk mund te provoj mosekzistencen e Zotit dhe asnjeri kurre nuk do jete i afte te beje dicka te tille, por edhe e kunderta... Kete teme e hapa per te pare argumentet "faktet" qe parashtrojne protestantet...
Te besosh, do te thote te lidhesh emocionet me mungesen e fakteve.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Per nje gje me habitin ateistet mua,me shume flasin *per* fe sesa flasin vete besimtaret


_kunder_ fese...

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

Edhe? Cfare pastaj?

----------


## loneeagle

> Kush jane provat e ekzistences se Zotit te Bibles?
> Dhe mos me thoni Bibla... se pastaj do ju them se romani qe lexova sot verteton ekzistencen e Supermanit ne Smallville...
> 
> 
> 
> Me falni per gabimin ortografik ne titull.


Asnje jo besimtare do te jete ne gjendje te pranoj ekzistencen e zotit edhe 1 milion pergjigje te maresh tek kjo tema. Njerezit ngrihen cdo mengjes, shofin rreth e rrotull gjithcka qe ka krijuar zoti edhe perseri e mohojne ekzistencen sepse jane te verbuar menderisht & shpirterisht. ONE MUST ACCEPT GOD IN ORDER TO SEE/BELIEVE HIS EXISTENCE!

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

Nga e di ti qe i ka krijuar Ai?
Nga e di ti qe ekziston njeher Ai, dhe pastaj nga e di qe i ka krijuar...

----------


## daniel00

Nga struktura e atomit te skajet më të largëta të galaktikave, shohim një panoramë mahnitëse të planifikimit që nuk ka gjasa të jetë shkaktuar nga një shpërthim i materialit prej të cilit çdo gjë do të ishte bërë nga lëvizja e rastësishme e atomeve. Biologu molekular Michael Denton, edhe pse nuk beson te krijimi, ka pohuar më së miri:

Është gjithçka tepër e përsosur nga fakti se kudo ku shohim, sado thellë të hedhim vështrimin, shohim një elegancë dhe zgjuarsi me një cilësi absolutisht të pakapërcyeshme, e cila hedh poshtë idenë e rastësisë.

A është me të vërtetë e besueshme se proceset e rastësishme mund të kenë ndërtuar një realitet, elementi më i vogël i të cilit, një proteinë apo gjen funksional, është i ndërlikuar përtej aftësive tona krijuese, një realitet i cili është antiteza e rastësisë, i cili kalon në çdo aspekt gjithçka të prodhuar nga zgjuarsia e njeriut?

Bashkë me nivelin e zgjuarsisë dhe ndërlikimit shfaqur nga mekanizmi molekular i jetës, edhe objektet më të përparuara të prodhuara nga ne duken të plogështa. Ne ndihemi të përulur, ashtu si njeriu Neolitik në prani të teknologjisë së shekullit të njëzet.

----------


## mia@

> Asnje jo besimtare do te jete ne gjendje te pranoj ekzistencen e zotit edhe 1 milion pergjigje te maresh tek kjo tema. Njerezit ngrihen cdo mengjes, shofin rreth e rrotull gjithcka qe ka krijuar zoti edhe perseri e mohojne ekzistencen sepse jane te verbuar menderisht & shpirterisht. ONE MUST ACCEPT GOD IN ORDER TO SEE/BELIEVE HIS EXISTENCE!


Lonee asgje nuk u krijua nga asgjeja. Dicka e krijoi apo e beri te mundur krijimin e gjithesise. Por a eshte ai Zot qe njohim ne neper libra apo dikush tjeter, ne nje forme tjeter, etj.  Kjo me mundon mua.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mesia4ever

Hipnotizuesi pershendetje. Paramendoje nje univers qe nuk ka Krijues, asgje ska kuptim, njerezimi do te ishte qenia me e pafat qe ka ekzistuar ndonjehere. Ndoshta prej moshes 20 - 40 vjet mund te beje disa gjera qe i japin kenaqesi te momentit, pas kesaj jeta fillon te behet monotone dhe njeriu mendon se nje dite nuk do te ekzistoje. I ben 60 vjec, fillon te shemtohesh, fuqia e trupit fillon te te leshoje, me nuk mund te besh disa gjera qe i ben si i ri. Shkon drejt zhdukjes se perhershme, do te behesh nje qenie e harruar, pas ca viteve askujt nuk do t'i interesoje se ke jetuar dikur ne toke. Kjo eshte shokuese, tmerruese per cdo njeri qe mendon per kesi gjerash, nese mendon nga kendveshtrimi ateist.

Jeta ne toke ka kuptim vetem nese ekziston Perendia qe predikohet ne Bibel.

----------


## mitjuk

Egzistencen e Zotit ne as nje rast ateistet se kuptojn sepse jan shpirterisht qenje pa njenja qenje qe jan te aft te bejn çdo deklarat çdo prov per te tjetersuar diçka qe atyre sua merr mendja ,se kuptoj se ne çfar Besojn Ateistet,besoj qe edhe ti Hipnotizuesssssi duhet te jesh ateist per deri sa ju hapni tema te kesaj natyre poshtersuese ,sepse ti me kete tem ofendo gjiha komunitetet fetare te marr sebashku me besimtaret e çdo feje qe i luten zotit,nese deshiro ta vertetojsh egzistencen e zotit ateher  te ngelet te shkohs tek ndonje vend i shejt ne pik te nates dhe mendoje qe ky vend i shejt eshte thjesht farez,te siguroj qe do nisesh duke u dridhur dhe duke te hyr friga ne palc dhe do nisesh te lutesh zotit mbase edhe gurve te tokes per ta shpetu shpirtin  tuj,pse sipas teje njerzit e mir siç kan ken Dervish Luzha nga Tropoja ishte nje nga dietart me te mir dhe percaktimet e ti kan qen jasht zakonisht percaktuese dhe rrealitete po ashtu edhe dervish tjeter po i keti  Vendi i quajtur Rexhep mbiemrin sja mbajkam mend ,nese nuk ke dieni per keto egzistenca pyet dhe te tregojne ,nuk ja kam iden se nga je e sa fetar e besimtar ke familjen tuj,por besoj qe ata nuk jan nivelin tuaj sa ta çojn neper mend ate qe ti e shkruan keu ne forum,shpresoj te jesh mirkuptues ,dhe qe ta kuptosh nuk po komentoj per tju fyer ju personalisht por thjesht mendimin tuaj dhe temen qe eshte jasht njerzore per mendimin tim,dhe ne fund flm per mirkuptimin

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Lonee asgje nuk u krijua nga asgjeja. Dicka e krijoi apo e beri te mundur krijimin e gjithesise. Por a eshte ai Zot qe njohim ne neper libra apo dikush tjeter, ne nje forme tjeter, etj.  Kjo me mundon mua.


Te gjithe thone Dikush, perse jo Dicka? Nga e gjeni gjithe kete siguri? Budallai eshte i sigurt.

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Hipnotizuesi pershendetje. Paramendoje nje univers qe nuk ka Krijues, asgje ska kuptim, njerezimi do te ishte qenia me e pafat qe ka ekzistuar ndonjehere. Ndoshta prej moshes 20 - 40 vjet mund te beje disa gjera qe i japin kenaqesi te momentit, pas kesaj jeta fillon te behet monotone dhe njeriu mendon se nje dite nuk do te ekzistoje. I ben 60 vjec, fillon te shemtohesh, fuqia e trupit fillon te te leshoje, me nuk mund te besh disa gjera qe i ben si i ri. Shkon drejt zhdukjes se perhershme, do te behesh nje qenie e harruar, pas ca viteve askujt nuk do t'i interesoje se ke jetuar dikur ne toke. Kjo eshte shokuese, tmerruese per cdo njeri qe mendon per kesi gjerash, nese mendon nga kendveshtrimi ateist.
> 
> Jeta ne toke ka kuptim vetem nese ekziston Perendia qe predikohet ne Bibel.


Pikerisht fakti se asgje nuk ka kuptim eshte vula e lirise. Kur asgje nuk ka kuptim, atehere ne, njerezit, jemi te lire t'i japim kuptimin tone. Sa melodramatik qe je mesia4ever, une kam botkuptim tjeter per vdekjen. Vdekja eshte shpikja e pare dhe me e mire e jetes, sepse vetem vdekja mund t'i rifreskoje gjerat dhe te sjelli nje fryme te re. Vdekja eshte novatore. Jeta nuk do kishte kuptim per vdekjen. Jo per mua nuk eshte fare shokuese, as tmerruese, per mua eshte privilegj qe jam ne jete dhe e shfrytezoj ne maksimum, ndryshe nga ata qe besojne ne jeten pasvdekjes. Ja ku eshte ndryshimi mes nesh.

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Egzistencen e Zotit ne as nje rast ateistet se kuptojn sepse jan shpirterisht qenje pa njenja qenje qe jan te aft te bejn çdo deklarat çdo prov per te tjetersuar diçka qe atyre sua merr mendja ,se kuptoj se ne çfar Besojn Ateistet,besoj qe edhe ti Hipnotizuesssssi duhet te jesh ateist per deri sa ju hapni tema te kesaj natyre poshtersuese ,sepse ti me kete tem ofendo gjiha komunitetet fetare te marr sebashku me besimtaret e çdo feje qe i luten zotit,nese deshiro ta vertetojsh egzistencen e zotit ateher  te ngelet te shkohs tek ndonje vend i shejt ne pik te nates dhe mendoje qe ky vend i shejt eshte thjesht farez,te siguroj qe do nisesh duke u dridhur dhe duke te hyr friga ne palc dhe do nisesh te lutesh zotit mbase edhe gurve te tokes per ta shpetu shpirtin  tuj,pse sipas teje njerzit e mir siç kan ken Dervish Luzha nga Tropoja ishte nje nga dietart me te mir dhe percaktimet e ti kan qen jasht zakonisht percaktuese dhe rrealitete po ashtu edhe dervish tjeter po i keti  Vendi i quajtur Rexhep mbiemrin sja mbajkam mend ,nese nuk ke dieni per keto egzistenca pyet dhe te tregojne ,nuk ja kam iden se nga je e sa fetar e besimtar ke familjen tuj,por besoj qe ata nuk jan nivelin tuaj sa ta çojn neper mend ate qe ti e shkruan keu ne forum,shpresoj te jesh mirkuptues ,dhe qe ta kuptosh nuk po komentoj per tju fyer ju personalisht por thjesht mendimin tuaj dhe temen qe eshte jasht njerzore per mendimin tim,dhe ne fund flm per mirkuptimin


Nuk e dija se pyetjet ofendojne fete... Ateistet qenie pa ndjenja? Gabohesh shoku im. Cdo dite sa here qe shoh njerez qe lypin u jap te holla, sa here dikush me kerkon ndihme bej te pamunduren per ta ndihmuar, e dua familjen time dhe njerezit qe me rrethojne, i dua te gjithe njerezit pa kushte.

----------


## mitjuk

Keke edhe lekist edhe bam mires pse sqenke ba politikan do kishe munsi me tejshme per buxhetin dhe bamirsit tuaja dhe dashuris per njerzimin

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Keke edhe lekist edhe bam mires pse sqenke ba politikan do kishe munsi me tejshme per buxhetin dhe bamirsit tuaja dhe dashuris per njerzimin


Edhe politiken e kam shkruajtur te reporti im personal.

----------


## Wordless

> Lonee asgje nuk u krijua nga asgjeja. Dicka e krijoi apo e beri te mundur krijimin e gjithesise. Por a eshte ai Zot qe njohim ne neper libra apo dikush tjeter, ne nje forme tjeter, etj.  Kjo me mundon mua.


Parimisht jam dakort me ju. Dua të shtoj se .. asgjëja nuk ekziston !! Nëse do të ekzistonte asgjëja, atëhere asgjë nuk do të ekzistonte. Dua të them se nuk mund të ketë një fillim nga asgjëja.!!

----------


## Antiproanti

> Nga struktura e atomit te skajet më të largëta të galaktikave, shohim një panoramë mahnitëse të planifikimit që nuk ka gjasa të jetë shkaktuar nga një shpërthim i materialit prej të cilit çdo gjë do të ishte bërë nga lëvizja e rastësishme e atomeve. Biologu molekular Michael Denton, edhe pse nuk beson te krijimi, ka pohuar më së miri:
> 
> Është gjithçka tepër e përsosur nga fakti se kudo ku shohim, sado thellë të hedhim vështrimin, shohim një elegancë dhe zgjuarsi me një cilësi absolutisht të pakapërcyeshme, e cila hedh poshtë idenë e rastësisë.
> 
> A është me të vërtetë e besueshme se proceset e rastësishme mund të kenë ndërtuar një realitet, elementi më i vogël i të cilit, një proteinë apo gjen funksional, është i ndërlikuar përtej aftësive tona krijuese, një realitet i cili është antiteza e rastësisë, i cili kalon në çdo aspekt gjithçka të prodhuar nga zgjuarsia e njeriut?
> 
> Bashkë me nivelin e zgjuarsisë dhe ndërlikimit shfaqur nga mekanizmi molekular i jetës, edhe objektet më të përparuara të prodhuara nga ne duken të plogështa. Ne ndihemi të përulur, ashtu si njeriu Neolitik në prani të teknologjisë së shekullit të njëzet.



Te gjitha keto gjera kishin kohe te zhvilloheshin,  per 13 apo me shume miliarde vite...
Njeriu ekziston vetem qe disa qindra mijera vite. Njeriu modern madje vetem qe disa mijera vite.

Paramendo zhvillimin e njeriut pas 1 miliarde vitesh, gje qe praktikisht eshte e pamundur, por vetem sa per krahasim. Ai njeri, nese mund te quajme njeri, ndoshta do te ishte aq perfekt (nga perspektiva e njeriut te sotem) ,me aftesi te barabarta cfare i atribuuohen sot Zotit, edhe pse per te arritur deri aty as nuk i eshte ofruar dhe as nuk e ka perdorur ndihmen e Zotit. Lere me te Zotit te Bibles, Kuranit etj.
Pra, shumcka eshte edhe ceshtje e kohes. Ne rastin e unversit dhe gjerave qe ekszistojne dhe ndodhin ne univers, ceshtje e nje kohe te pakonceptueshme per njeriun e sotem.

----------

